# Has anyone heard of Ameripride Ambulance?



## ken158 (Jul 28, 2013)

They're based in LA County. 

Has anyone heard of them? I've used the search function and the company was mentioned once or twice, but it wasn't a lot of information.


----------



## aquabear (Aug 2, 2013)

*info*

They're a typical con-home and dialysis transport company. I've seen them a few times at local ER's around the South Bay...


----------



## ken158 (Aug 2, 2013)

aquabear said:


> They're a typical con-home and dialysis transport company. I've seen them a few times at local ER's around the South Bay...



Are they legit, or are they shady? I literally can't find anything since they're apparently new.


----------



## MunchkinMedic (Aug 2, 2013)

They are on the more shady side. I don't know if he's still there, but their general manager at one point was my dispatcher from another company, who was originally a supervisor that had been demoted for multiple sexual harassment issues. They don't have many ambulances. Brand new company, opened about two years ago, no major growth if any that I've seen. It's your typical ghetto LA County ambulance company.


----------



## aquabear (Aug 3, 2013)

A small company doesn't mean that it is "shady." If you're looking for a job, I wouldn't recommend a place that primarily runs dialysis calls because you lose your skills because you don't use them on a daily basis due to the monotony of those calls. While you will make more money at a "dialysis company" versus an established IFT or 911 company, I would take the pay cut for the experience you gain.

I also would avoid companies using second hand ambulances that have their phone number on the side.


----------



## Gordoemt (Aug 6, 2013)

Stay away


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 6, 2013)

If your looking at an LA Co IFT company, look at PRN and Bowers


----------



## AmeriPride (Oct 2, 2013)

I will not comment on the information above, I will just list some facts about our company:

- LA County licensed (the only company in the last 2 years approved after their initial meeting, the only company that had no issues with financials, no issues with pickups in unlicensed areas, or any other "shady" stuff)

- Started with 1 vehicle on our first day of actual operation, April 2012, up to 7 units right now, about to buy 8th.  

- Licenses in most cities in South End, plus Long Beach, and, now, County land.

- Dialysis / ER Ratio currently 60/40 but as we grow we are looking to change that dramatically. It is unlikely in this industry for a new start up company to start any other way. We made a conscious effort not to do anything beyond basic BLS as we were awaiting our county license.  We have it now, and things will begin to change as we grow.

- Growing, and always looking for EMTs who want to have a career with an HONEST growing company who is doing things the right way.  Great pay (experienced drivers start at $11, signing bonus, and opportunities as we grow and need Lead EMTs, Field supervisors, dispatchers,....). Paid holidays, lots of overtime, always paid.  

- Paid company meetings on Sundays (about one per quarter, or more as needed) where we do lots of training. Last two monthly meetings were on Patient Assessment, 911 Referral and Restraints Training, just to give you an idea.

- No contracts.  We don't believe we are ready yet, size-wise, for a hospital contract, so we won't fight for them. The goal is to grow organically. 

- Logisticare provider, access to 4 out of 6 HMOs involved in the California Insurance Marketplaces. (LA Care, Healthnet, SCAN, Care 1st).

If you have any questions feel free to visit our station in gardena, or email me. (Redacted). I will be glad to answer any questions you have, privately.


----------



## Gordoemt (Oct 2, 2013)

AmeriPride said:


> I will not comment on the information above, I will just list some facts about our company:
> 
> - LA County licensed (the only company in the last 2 years approved after their initial meeting, the only company that had no issues with financials, no issues with pickups in unlicensed areas, or any other "shady" stuff)
> 
> ...



This


----------



## looker (Oct 2, 2013)

AmeriPride said:


> .
> 
> - Logisticare provider, access to 4 out of 6 HMOs involved in the California Insurance Marketplaces. (LA Care, Healthnet, SCAN, Care 1st).
> 
> .



This says enough, Logisticare is very shady company. Anyone can work with them if you willing to accept low rates and transport whoever they tell you to transport without questioning it.


----------



## AmeriPride (Oct 2, 2013)

looker said:


> This says enough, Logisticare is very shady company. Anyone can work with them if you willing to accept low rates and transport whoever they tell you to transport without questioning it.



I would like to know where you get your information from, because it does not match what I know from working with Logisticare at all. They have a lot of issues with their wheelchair business, which we are not in, but not their Ambulance program.

Actually Logisticare's patient qualifications for Ambulance transport are some of the toughest in this industry.  MOST of the ambulance transportation approved by Medicare does not qualify under LC's rules, and is downgraded to Gurney Vans, which we do not do. We only accept true qualified Logisticare transports.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 2, 2013)

I think it says a LOT about the company that the President of the company came onto the forum to answer questions, provide info and listed his contact info. It certainly makes the "stay away" posts lose some validity.

The email address was removed by the Mods, as we don't allow email addresses to be posted in the forum.

Well done Edward Greenberg.


----------



## AmeriPride (Oct 2, 2013)

I have been a "quiet" member for a while now, and have learned a whole lot from this forum.  I read new posts daily.  Also, I am sorry I did not realize about the email address, I was posting late at night and forgot about the rule.  You are right, people can find it from our profile or our site.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 2, 2013)

looker said:


> This says enough, Logisticare is very shady company. Anyone can work with them if you willing to accept low rates and transport whoever they tell you to transport without questioning it.




Wait... someone is willing to give you money to, you know, transport someone and you're going to question it?


----------



## looker (Oct 3, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Wait... someone is willing to give you money to, you know, transport someone and you're going to question it?



It's because of their business model. Logisticare makes money by getting the lowest bidder to do the job. They will also get the lowest level of care even if it's recommended higher one because it will cost them money. Not only but that they are in violation of Los Angeles law. Specifically this part 

"It shall be unlawful for any ambulance operator to give directly or indirectly, or cause to be given, any rebates, commissions, reserve rebates, or any reduced rates or cash discounts to any person, or persons, or groups of any nature, except as provided herein or which may be authorized by the Board by regulation." Now the exception is if there is signed note from doctor, social worker or some hospital official saying the patient can't pay the rate then 25% discount can be given. Logisticare refuses to pay the offical ladot rates because they say they can't afford it.


----------



## looker (Oct 3, 2013)

AmeriPride said:


> I would like to know where you get your information from, because it does not match what I know from working with Logisticare at all. They have a lot of issues with their wheelchair business, which we are not in, but not their Ambulance program.
> 
> Actually Logisticare's patient qualifications for Ambulance transport are some of the toughest in this industry.  MOST of the ambulance transportation approved by Medicare does not qualify under LC's rules, and is downgraded to Gurney Vans, which we do not do. We only accept true qualified Logisticare transports.



Do you get paid LADOT rate for each ride for the trips that been originated in city of Los Angeles are required by law?? Also they require company to get useless insurances which have no benefit for the patient. In addition if another company comes tomorrow and accepts lower rate compare to they will give them the transport job instead of you.


----------



## toyskater86 (Oct 3, 2013)

Logisticare is ridiculous. LA Care and Logisitcare are making getting reimbursements for ambulance transports a nightmare. For example:

Hospital calls for patient transport and has medical/la care. 

-they then need to be instructed to cal Logsiticare because they are contracted with LA Care and they need to generate a trip number in order to authorize the transport. If not, good luck trying to get paid. 

Referral sources don't have time to call a third party and be on hold for 30 minutes for just a bls transport.

this whole business is horrible.


----------



## AmeriPride (Oct 3, 2013)

looker said:


> Do you get paid LADOT rate for each ride for the trips that been originated in city of Los Angeles are required by law?? Also they require company to get useless insurances which have no benefit for the patient. In addition if another company comes tomorrow and accepts lower rate compare to they will give them the transport job instead of you.



I have never heard of companies bidding on business with Logisticare.  They have their standard rates, which are comparable to Medicare rates for Medicare patients, and Medical for Medical/HMO patients.  We would not do business with them if the rates were lower than that.

City of LA rates are a totally different issue. Nobody pays those rates.  What insurance company would pay close to $1,000 per call? That's unrealistic. Medicare does not do that. They have their own rate and the City or County rates are downgraded to the Medicare "allowance".


----------



## AmeriPride (Oct 3, 2013)

toyskater86 said:


> Logisticare is ridiculous. LA Care and Logisitcare are making getting reimbursements for ambulance transports a nightmare. For example:
> 
> Hospital calls for patient transport and has medical/la care.
> 
> ...



It is actually a lot more simple than that.  All the interaction between the patient and their HMO and Logisticare happens behind the scenes.  By the time we are called and given a transport by LC, it's already pre-approved and has a trip number.  In addition, most if not all of their trips are pre-scheduled.  

Yes, if you are a patient or a facility where a LC-contracted patient resides, you need to call LC and arrange transportation.


----------



## AmeriPride (Oct 3, 2013)

BTW, this whole subject of Logisticare is a moot point, they are less than 2% of our business.  It's just a way to get additional calls during slow periods.


----------



## looker (Oct 3, 2013)

AmeriPride said:


> I have never heard of companies bidding on business with Logisticare.  They have their standard rates, which are comparable to Medicare rates for Medicare patients, and Medical for Medical/HMO patients.  We would not do business with them if the rates were lower than that.
> 
> City of LA rates are a totally different issue. Nobody pays those rates.  What insurance company would pay close to $1,000 per call? That's unrealistic. Medicare does not do that. They have their own rate and the City or County rates are downgraded to the Medicare "allowance".



You might want to consult a lawyer as what you just said is wrong. Yes medicare can pay what they want and so can Medicaid(medi-cal) being both are government run service. Private business must pay legal city rates being that is what you are required to charged. It's irrelevant if they want to pay that rate or not, the fact is they are legally required and you're legally can't accept anything lower. Just because "nobody pay those city rate" don't mean it's legal. You're not getting check from medicare but instead from logisticare which is private company.


----------



## AmeriPride (Oct 3, 2013)

looker said:


> You might want to consult a lawyer as what you just said is wrong. Yes medicare can pay what they want and so can Medicaid(medi-cal) being both are government run service. Private business must pay legal city rates being that is what you are required to charged. It's irrelevant if they want to pay that rate or not, the fact is they are legally required and you're legally can't accept anything lower. Just because "nobody pay those city rate" don't mean it's legal. You're not getting check from medicare but instead from logisticare which is private company.



Ok, let's take what you said and apply to all private companies, not just the "villain" in your story, LC.  Every private insurance company that pays claims is braking the law then. Kaiser, Healthnet, Molina, Healthcare Partners, and about 10-15 others that pay for ambulance transportation either match medicare rates or establish their own, often lower than medicare allowances.

BTW, in a perfect world I would love to ask and demand City and County rates.  My life would be a lot easier. 

Also, I am aware of Logisticare's problems, I am not naive. I know more than I can say, specially about things unrelated to the Ambulance industry.  Logisticare's business is 95% Wheelchair. In that arena, they are doing some really interesting stuff and their day of reckoning may be coming sooner rather than later.


----------



## looker (Oct 3, 2013)

AmeriPride said:


> Ok, let's take what you said and apply to all private companies, not just the "villain" in your story, LC.  Every private insurance company that pays claims is braking the law then. Kaiser, Healthnet, Molina, Healthcare Partners, and about 10-15 others that pay for ambulance transportation either match medicare rates or establish their own, often lower than medicare allowances.
> 
> BTW, in a perfect world I would love to ask and demand City and County rates.  My life would be a lot easier.
> 
> Also, I am aware of Logisticare's problems, I am not naive. I know more than I can say, specially about things unrelated to the Ambulance industry.  Logisticare's business is 95% Wheelchair. In that arena, they are doing some really interesting stuff and their day of reckoning may be coming sooner rather than later.



Technically it's you that is violating the law and not insurance company's as you legally can't agree to lower rates. Now if they pay you lower rates compare to what you bill them and don't go after patient for the rest, there is nothing they can do about it. Usually city will not bug anyone when it's insurance company's that pay directly. However Logisticare is a broker and middle man and city is not happy with them especially with the other side that you kind of mention. I am fully aware of what they are doing and Yes I agree they might be forced out soon. I am just surprised that you would want to deal with them as I personally refuse. Also yes you can always negotiate rates with them, the rates they gave you are just rate they propose and you can always offer higher rates. 

Btw AMT was also approved without going to approval.


----------



## AmeriPride (Oct 3, 2013)

looker said:


> Technically it's you that is violating the law and not insurance company's as you legally can't agree to lower rates. Now if they pay you lower rates compare to what you bill them and don't go after patient for the rest, there is nothing they can do about it.



Right and that's how we do it, billing a full rate and then they pay their contractual allowance.  



looker said:


> Btw AMT was also approved without going to approval.



I just meant that our process was not delayed by issues that had to be postponed to the next meeting, including violations of city licenses and financial questions.  Our integrity was questioned in prior posts, and my point was about not lumping us with other companies.  Look at the facts and treat us based on those, not based on how AMT, APA or other companies are doing. It's not a judgement on them, I would like to be treated on our own merits without being compared and/or lumped into a group. That's all


----------



## ITBITB13 (Oct 4, 2013)

AmeriPride said:


> I will not comment on the information above, I will just list some facts about our company:
> 
> - LA County licensed (the only company in the last 2 years approved after their initial meeting, the only company that had no issues with financials, no issues with pickups in unlicensed areas, or any other "shady" stuff)
> 
> ...



Seems legit.
I'm sold. I would totally consider working for this company, if I wasn't already working for a 911 service provider.
Stop giving the guy/lady a hard time. We should all just get together and :beerchug: .


----------



## looker (Oct 4, 2013)

AmeriPride said:


> - Started with 1 vehicle on our first day of actual operation, April 2012, up to 7 units right now, about to buy 8th.



Are you sure about April 2012? I ask because you were already in business by end of 2011 and reported to have 2 ambulance according to the insurance information.


----------



## AmeriPride (Oct 4, 2013)

looker said:


> Are you sure about April 2012? I ask because you were already in business by end of 2011 and reported to have 2 ambulance according to the insurance information.



I love how you want to find something wrong with what I said.  

We rented our business location and hired a manager in September of 2010, and bought one vehicle, our Unit 101.  We filed all the paperwork with DOT, County and Medicare in dec 2010 - Jan 2011. We did not get our Medicare provider number till March 2012 (for reasons that had little to do with us specifically).  by that time we had another one or two vehicles that we had bought.  But when we started operation on April 14 2012, first day we actually did business, transporting patients, it was done on one vehicle, for about 2 weeks until we had created more business for ourselves to add another vehicle.  Took another 2 months to get to 3. and so on.

Vehicles that had to be on insurance because you are filing for a county license has nothing to do with business.  It has to do with the fact you need to have those on the application.


----------



## Robert Jones (Jan 14, 2015)

Just one more company that is trying to make fast cash. They could care less about the emts or even the Patients. as they get paid nothing really matters. No fit testing, no wipes, and best of all the management. I worked there for about a year and Ill tell you from my experience that they really don't care about anything really. All the calls are logistic care (mostly dialysis) and they have they have no problem telling what to put as a c/c on your PCR. This is not the worst company that I worked for by far. It has its good points bring your own wipes because they won't be provided for you. The pay is great if you like getting only 16 out of your 24 (unless you work more then 3 hours into your sleep time) and be sure they will give you two calls in the morning but only count them as 2 hours. Keep is paid after 10 hours no matter if your full time, part time. They work 8, 10,12, 24(16). Parking is on the street unless your management. FYI You The owner said many times this is a non emergency company no one saves life's here, where just here to get paid.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 14, 2015)

Honesty goes a long way.


----------



## looker (Jan 24, 2015)

Lets be honest, BLS ambulance is a taxi ambulance. In reality you do not save life and yes it's a business. If this company could not make money or not enough money they would not be in business. Ambulance business is no different compare t any other business that people open to make money, hopefully a lot of money. Regarding Logisticare, many people that they put on BLS ambulance could likely go with gurney van, except there is maybe 50-75 gurney vans in this area. Basically it's the business that is virtually do not exist at this time as such ambulance is next best thing.


----------



## NicholasSpencer (Jan 24, 2015)

Great info. They're surely on the shady side.


----------



## looker (Jan 26, 2015)

NicholasSpencer said:


> Great info. They're surely on the shady side.


Not sure how you came to that conclusion from what been posted here. They are not violating the law if that is what you mean on shady side.


----------



## Mtnmedic (Feb 13, 2015)

Really, people can say ANYTHING behind the veil of an internet message thread.  It takes a long participation in a community for folks to know each other and get an idea of who's on the up-and-up, just like getting to know the guy who moved in down the street.  Just do more research, talk to people in the industry, people who have worked there/used to work there, customers if possible, state/county licensing authorities, etc. and/or just go there and check it out for yourself.  Do a ride-along.  If you've been in the private ambulance sector of EMS in LACo for any significant time you'll know instinctively what you're dealing with.


----------



## ImVenom (Aug 23, 2016)

*HAVENT HEARD ANYTHING ABOUT THIS COMPANY. WHERE IS IT BASED FROM? *


----------

